# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  ruff weeks?

## iplayfast

How's your brother? Any video updates coming soon?

----------


## rylangrayston

Nathan is doing great and we will likely have an update out in the next 24 hours!
thanks for asking  :Smile:

----------

